# First cycle on clomid



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

Hello all - this is my first time posting to the site.  Spent the last year going for fertility tests (had most i think including LAP) just to end up being told that its due to irregular periods.  Been trying for 2 years.

Just completed first cycle of Clomid and had 12 day scan yesterday.  After the last year was feeling positive that finally trying to do something to get pregnant but scan shows one follicle on each ovary at both 10mm.  Nurse seemed to indicate that should give up for this month.  Very very depressing.  

Pre clomid cycles were always about 40 days.  Got LH surge on home kit about 28 days but never really known whether it was the big O or not.  

Any thoughts on the follicle issue appreciated.

very best of luck to you all.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Poppystar

Welcome to FF - So many lovely ladies on here!

For me, clomid makes my cycles longer than the 'average' - anywhere between 30-50 days. My clinic never offered me tracking scans but I do have cd21 blood tests - are you having these?

Most recently my cd21 blood tests came back very low (7), but as I know my cycles are long I booked in for another one a week later which I had done on Tuesday and I will have another one done next Tuesday just to try and find out if I have ov'd at some point in the cycle. If I don't ovulate, they will increase my dose.

Are you using ovulation predictor tests? I would keep on using them as clomid may be giving you a longer cycle. My 1st ever one was a 50 days+ one, I did ovulate at some point because I fell pg with my 1st ds.

Good luck & keep positive  

Love Shelley xxx


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

Hello and thanks for the reply - feel bit better - hearing the success stories really does help to remain optimistic.

Got a blood test day 21 and will keep using the kits (costing a fortune though - become mildly obsessed with the things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!).  I am told follicles need to get to 17mm before they mature so got a way to go.  Assume some at the 10mm level also don't grow any further but we shall see.


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Poppystar

I had a follicle of about that size on that day during my first cycle of clomid. I went on to ovulate on day 21 so it's not over yet! Think positive. Good luck.

SS


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

Thanks shooting star.

So on day 20 I got an LH surge on a test kit.  Going for a blood test at the end of this week to see if O'd.  Didnt turn up for the day 21 blood test because new i hadnt O'd so thought would wait given only had one form.  Must say however in all the positives i have had with LH surges never see a change in CM.

Question though given i have always been on a 35 day cycle, is the objective of clomid to shorten this?  I have seen several posts which suggest it wont.  The consultant told me the whole point is to regulate the cycle but to be honest i am not really sure he is very up to speed!!!!

Hope you all having a good day!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Poppy,

My cycles varyed between 28-50 days. Just taken my first cycle of clomid and i got my BFP! I ovulated on cd18 which ment my cyle would of been 32 days. I fyou phone and ask your cons secertary they should send you some more forms out so you can keep going for blood tests. Try having bms every other day, this way if you do have a longer cycle you have covered all bases.

Have you tried ebay for pee sticks? you can usually buy them in bulk a lot cheaper.

I was told by my cons it would regulate my cycle but it could take a couple of months to acheive this. Although not for everyone. Hopefully it will give your ovaries the boost they need and you will be bringing us good news

Good luck    

Nikki xx


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Hi there, (Wow I'm so excited that there is finally something I can help with )

Another kind soul sent me a link to a site called babymad from which you can purchase OPK's in bulk and much cheaper so thought I would pass this on: http://www.babymad.com/ovulation.htm

Good luck 

_post contains an external link for which fertility friends can not be held responsible for its content_


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

dakota said:
 

> Hi Poppy,
> 
> My cycles varyed between 28-50 days. Just taken my first cycle of clomid and i got my BFP! I ovulated on cd18 which ment my cyle would of been 32 days. I fyou phone and ask your cons secertary they should send you some more forms out so you can keep going for blood tests. Try having bms every other day, this way if you do have a longer cycle you have covered all bases.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The 14 days between OV and AF doesn't always hold true - I OV on day 14 religiously but my LP is now 17/18 days on clomid. I was regular at 14/15 days in the days before the  pills.

Keep smiling and just try to take each day as it comes - that is how I have managed to cope!

Karen x


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

Thanks ladies, all quality advice - i suspect the website is about to save me a small fortune and will def hound my doctor for further scans and bw's.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Poppstar I def would get them to scan you further on as if you have 40 day cycles you are likely to ovulate about day 20 something so if you think that follicles grow about 2mm a day you have plenty of time for them to get to the right size ..I would keep doing the opk's and go from them and just try and persuade your hospital/clinic to give you scans later on.. also having a blood test on day 21 if you don't ovulate on day 14 is useless as the levels they test for need to be 7 days past ov..by your cycle you may not even have ovulated by day 21 .. 

Good Luck hun ..hope you get a BFP very soon 
Cat x


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

Thank you.  Skipped the 21 day test and went a week later - so will see if O'd.  Think the witch has arrived this cycle unfortunately but will def take advice for next cycle.

LOL

xxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Poppystar I am classic example of where things don't always go straightforward.. I have been for a scan this morning and they think I have just ovulated ..well I thought I was on day 62 of my cycle but it appears that the slight pink stain I had on day 37 must have been my period for that cycle !! which would make me about day 24 of this cycle so I must have just ovulated about day 22/23.  So def push for the scanning ..I asked for this for my next cycle and they have agreed so OPK's are unreliable for me..

Good luck for your next cycle
Cat x


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

Now progressed to 100mg on second cycle, on 50mg follies didnt grow quickly enough (just 10mm on day 12) - its day 5 so last tablets tonight.  Have seen a massive change from 50mg - turned into a maniac and have spent most of the day crying for absolutely no reason - i am normally so laid back almost horizontal.  Hope better for work tommorow!!!  Cant help thinking whether the crying and bad mood has more to do with the stress of it all than the drug.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It is not always so bad hun ..all of my cycles have been different and I am on 150mg .. I have more hot flushes than anything and I have invested in a few fans lol 

Good Luck hopefully you will see a difference with 100mg but if not they may put you up to 150mg, I ovulated naturally this last cycle without taking any clomid so I think taking 150mg has really kickstarted my ovaries .. 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Poppystar,

Hope you're feeling a bit better today hun 

I thought I was more or less side effect free this month and was feeling quite smug about it    Then.......Friday night, sat and cried for no reason at all for about 2 hours  

Nix


----------

